# Question regarding the Aristo Revolution system



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

My friend runs engines on the Revolution system via tack power. He has 2 transmitters set up exactly the same so that he can make up trains on the staging area and also have one or more running on the main line.

A problem arises however when you have a train running on transmitter 1 and you pick up transmitter 2 to work another engine and in scrolling for your loco and cross the cab of the loco that is running it will stop it running.

The question is, should this happen or has he missed something in set up.

Thanks in advance for you comments

Bram


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bram... Here's the blurb from the instructuions... This may help... Also, check the manual for other input on multi TX's.... 

*2] **MULTI TX USAGE

*More than one user may control the same loco from different transmitters. The last person to issue a command is in control of the loco and the two-way communication is only done with this transmitter. By issuing a command after selecting the same locomotive by pressing any button you take over the control of the loco; so verbal communication is necessary to determine who will be running the locomotive at any one time. When programming the locomotive under ASSIGN FUNCTIONS all of the characteristic settings must be the same. Both transmitters need to program in the Link address, Name, Road number and all of the other characteristics. Both transmitters must have the same RF- CHANNEL and GROUP ID numbers. Go to RADIO CONFIGURE to make sure the RF- Channel and Group ID numbers is the same in both transmitters. To change the numbers look up in the manual on how to change RF and Group ID numbers. 


6. RADIO CONFIGURE 
a. RF -CHANNEL [CH:16]
b. GROUP ID [0947]


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Stan, that answers the question should it happen with a loud yes. 

Next question then, can that situation be got around. 

I have to say that you seem to have more info on this in the US than we have in the UK or is it a case of knowing where to look


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know of any work around, Bram. On my two transmitters I just have to be careful when operating the second transmitter. Unfortunately, when you pass through the "operating" loco, the second transmitter is essentially giving that loco a "zero speed" command. 

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you arrange your locos in numeric order, maybe you can scroll in the other direction, but I reviewed this unit a while ago and don't remember if it will scroll "past the end" in either direction. 

(meaning scroll down to zero and then starts up high) If you could do this, you could always avoid the problem if you remembered which way to scroll. 

It's an inexpensive system from a company that is new to this level of technology, so you kind of (unfortunately) get what you paid for in terms of software. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bram.... My apologies for not posting the complete document on the Multi-TX issue. If you have the CD from you set, the addendum is there or I have it here 


*2] MULTI TX USAGE * 

More than one user may control the same loco from different transmitters. The last person to issue a command is in control of the loco and the two-way communication is only done with this transmitter. By issuing a command after selecting the same locomotive by pressing any button you take over the control of the loco; so verbal communication is necessary to determine who will be running the locomotive at any one time. When programming the locomotive under *ASSIGN FUNCTIONS* all of the characteristic settings must be the same. Both transmitters need to program in the Link address, Name, Road number and all of the other characteristics. Both transmitters must have the same *RF- CHANNEL* *and GROUP ID* numbers. Go to RADIO CONFIGURE to make sure the RF- Channel and Group ID numbers is the same in both transmitters. To change the numbers look up in the manual on how to change RF and Group ID numbers. 
6. RADIO CONFIGURE 
a. RF -CHANNEL [CH:16]
b. GROUP ID [0947]



When using more than one transmitter to run a single locomotive, the MULTI TX function must be turned ON. Go to *SYSTEM CONFIGURE* and scroll down to [e] MULTI TX.
e] MULTI TX: Press the right arrow to turn the multi TX ON. 
5. SYSTEM CONFIGURE 
a. POWER OFF [10 min]
b. BRIGHTNESS [100%]
c. CONTRAST [50%]
d. KEY SOUND [ON]
e. MULTI TX [OFF]

5. SYSTEM CONFIGURE 
a. POWER OFF [10 min]
b. BRIGHTNESS [100%]
c. CONTRAST [50%]
d. KEY SOUND [ON]
e. MULTI TX [ON]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, can you answer the question, can you scroll "across" the ID 00 "border" to avoid scrolling "over" another loco? i.e. scroll in either direction continuously? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Many many thanks guys for your responses, they are very much appreciated, it's the conclusion that we were rapidly coming to. 

It is a pity that locating a loco can't be done via the the number pad as this would be more direct and eliminate "passing through" the operating loco.


----------



## ThreeRs (Mar 10, 2009)

No you can't scroll "across" the border. For example you can't scroll from id99 to id00. You have to scroll down from id99, 98, 97, .... Until you got to ID00 (assuming you had 100 IDs assigned. Too bad. And as Bram stated, it is a pity one couldn't just type in the ID from the number pad


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One of the things I did not like on the revolution is the inconsistent user interface, sometimes just hitting a key does something, sometimes enter. 

Since it's just firmware, this is something that could be changed relatively easily... a software upgrade... no hardware changes needed. 

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Entering the cab number via the keyboard sounds like a good idea to me. You could go over to the Aristocraft forum and post that suggestion there. Who knows, Aristo might decide to incorporate it in the next software upgrade. 

Ed


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 May 2012 09:46 AM 
Stan, can you answer the question, can you scroll "across" the ID 00 "border" to avoid scrolling "over" another loco? i.e. scroll in either direction continuously? 

Thanks, Greg 
Hi Greg..... Sorry I missed your question.... 

Glad it was answered but the answer may not be the one desired....









The only way I've found to scroll is to hit the "T" arrow one at a time.... I generally don't find that to be a problem as I've grouped my locomotives the way I use them.... Doesn't always work but it's acceptable for me...

Each system has it's own "things"...


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 3 transmitters and typically will only run 2 trains at any one time, except for op sessions. What I have started doing is designating channel 00 for a particular engine and set the number of cabs to 0. This prevents the transmitter from being used on any engine other than the one it was synced up for. I originally did this to prevent operators from accidentally changing their engine to another and inadvertently starting to control someone elses engine. Works great, but it requires a little set up time prior to starting an op session to sync up the transmitters. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------

